# hardwood tongue is splitting with nailer



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

Is this on flooring, or tongue and groove planking?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Are these nails recommended by the floor manufacturer? Usually the directions will specify the proper nails to use!
Hope you didn't get poor advice from the guy on the sales counter!


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What type of wood?


----------



## atomilano (Mar 20, 2009)

The salesman recommended the 2in cleat nails. The wood is a 3/4 in x 5in cikel Tigerwood hardwood. We put in 3 rows and everyone has split.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

I suspect that you are hitting the nailer too hard. Try lightening up on it. Just a small firm tap is all you need with a pneumatic flooring nailer. Might want to try turning the air down if this doesn't work.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

atomilano said:


> The salesman recommended the 2in cleat nails. The wood is a 3/4 in x 5in cikel Tigerwood hardwood. We put in 3 rows and everyone has split.


 Sales people can be mistaken! He may have had good results from another type of wood! Whereas, it appears that the gauge is too large for the type of wood that you have.
Flooring usually comes with a flyer with install instruction and 1-800 number that you can call for assistance.


----------



## atomilano (Mar 20, 2009)

We did check with the manufacturer and it does state we should use the 2in cleats. I am trying it now with turning down the psi to about 75 and hitting it not as hard. Thanks alot. I will see what happens.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

perhaps filing the points of the nails would help? or predrill.....

DM


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

From what I've seen, hitting a pneumatic flooring nailer too hard will split the tongues. Also, do you have the gun adjusted so it places the nails properly. There is some adjustment with them. I would have guessed that with the flooring cleats...they are pretty much good with any tongue and groove flooring.


----------



## gfelix1909 (May 4, 2009)

*Another possible reason*

Also check to see that your nailer has the correct "seat" installed. There is a pad on the bottom of the nailer that gives you the correct height for the thickness of your board. If the pad is too thin, you can be putting pressure on the tongue with the nailer.


----------

